# Wie führe ich Packete gezielt aus?!



## Reality (6. Feb 2004)

Hi,
ich habe nun ein paar Packete und Objekte erstellt. 
Ich habe also gleichzeit mehre Packete in JBuilder geöffnet+ das Hauptprogramm.
Wenn ich nun versuche gezielt einer meiner Packete auszuführen, geht das nicht, sondern es wird nur das Hauptprogramm ausgeführt.

Bzw. ich werde mal genauer:

Ich habe einen Packet B geschrieben und damit will ich auf das Hauptprogramm zugreifen, habe auch dafür ein neues Objekt erstellt usw.
So ich habe also den Quellcode getippt, keine Fehlermeldung usw., compiliere und es führt sich das Hauptprogramm aus und nicht Packet B!

Wie kann ich das jedoch schaffen?!

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Beni (8. Feb 2004)

Ich vermute, dass du noch die Startmethode abändern must:

Vom Menü aus (Hauptmenü) -> Project -> Project Properties -> Run -> New -> Run -> Application -> (Main class)

Neben dem Run-Button (grünes Dreieck) hat es noch ein kleiner schwarzer Pfeil, der nach unten zeigt. Wenn Du dort draufklickst, sollten die verschiedenen Starteinstellungen deines Prorammes aufgelistet werden.

mfg Beni


----------



## Reality (8. Feb 2004)

Danke!!!!  
Ich dachte schon keiner könnte mir helfen.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------

